# Südnorwegen Hechtangeln



## Living Dead (16. November 2009)

Guten Abend!

Also ich habe vor mit 3 Kumpels mitte Mai eine Woche in die Region Haldenvassdraget zum Hechtfischen zu fahren. So der der Plan bisher. Das es bessere Regionen gibt um Meterfische zu landen ist klar. Uns ging es aber auch darum in kleineren Seen und vor allem im Flachen mit Topwater Baits und anderen Spaßbringern den Hechten nachzustellen. Lieber einen 80er an der Kante als einen Meter beim Schleppen... Wir wählten Mitte Mai, weil wir denken, dass da alle Hechte durch sein sollten mit dem Laichgeschäft. Wir wollen also ein entspanntes und abwechslungsreiches Hechtfischen. Soweit der Plan!   

Jetzt noch ein Paar Fragen: 

Was halten ihr von unserem Plan?   
War jemand von euch schon mal in der Region?
Habt ihr Tips oder andere Reviervorschläge?

Nur damit es klar ist: Wir praktizieren natürlich C&R und gehen verantwortungsbewusst mit der Kreatur um. Daher Anregungen auch gerne per PM   

Beste Grüße!


----------



## HubbiHubbi (24. November 2009)

*AW: Südnorwegen Hechtangeln*

Catch und Release  ist nie "verantwortungsvoll mit der Kreatur umgehen". Hooligans wollen sich auch nur prügeln ein bischen Spaß haben und einen nicht umbringen.  Ein Kochtopfangler


----------



## Pit der Barsch (24. November 2009)

*AW: Südnorwegen Hechtangeln*

Wenn du ein wenig Norwegisch kannst dann geh mal im 

www.fiskesiden.no
 Erkunige dich dort erst mal genau über das Gebiet !

Ich selbst war schon zum Hecht angeln am Kröderen,und bin so richtig auf die Schnauze geflogen. Nicht ein Hecht !!!!!
Wenn Du nähmlich zur falschen Zeit dort bist haste eigendlich schon verloren.
Norwegen ist kein Schweden.!!!!

Erkundige dich mal über den Tyrifjord !!!
Das ist das Hechtmekka schlechthin !!!


----------



## Pit der Barsch (24. November 2009)

*AW: Südnorwegen Hechtangeln*



HubbiHubbi schrieb:


> Catch und Release  ist nie "verantwortungsvoll mit der Kreatur umgehen". Hooligans wollen sich auch nur prügeln ein bischen Spaß haben und einen nicht umbringen.  Ein Kochtopfangler




Soll ich jeden Fisch umbringen,der nicht im Topf landet bei mir ?


----------



## Living Dead (25. November 2009)

*AW: Südnorwegen Hechtangeln*

Ich denke CR-Dikussion gehört hier nicht hin. |wavey:

@Pit: Wir haben uns jetzt einen etwas kleineren See ausgesucht. Ich hoffe dort stoße ich nicht auf deine Probleme!


----------



## Pit der Barsch (25. November 2009)

*AW: Südnorwegen Hechtangeln*

Wo ist der See ??
Und wie heist der ???
Vieleicht kann ich was raus finden in den Norge Forums ?!


----------



## ps0674 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Südnorwegen Hechtangeln*

...ich war schon zweimal da, den Bericht zu Aufenthalt Nummer 1 findest Du hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=105764

Das Jahr darauf war insgesamt besser, aber auch im Juni hatten wir überwiegend kleine Hechte beim Werfen und lediglich beim Schleppen mal ein paar Größere (so um die 85, also auch keine Monster. Im zweiten Jahr hatten wir das Haus Aarnes. Das war wirklich schön, gutes Boot dabei und komplett Alleinlage.

Ich würde Dir jedoch empfehlen, das Haus von Oystein zu buchen (insofern es das noch gibt und/oder er überhaupt noch anbietet) und vorher Kontakt mit ihm aufzunehmen. Er hat sich im ersten Jahr schon massiv um uns gekümmert (auch angeltechnisch) und wenn Du dann sogar in seinem Haus wohnst, hast Du mit Sicherheit eine perfekte Betreuung. Die Webseite für die Gegend findest Du in Englisch hier:  

http://www.fiskeland.no/eng/index.php

Den Artikel kennst Du bestimmt schon:

http://www.fischundfang.de/r30/vc_content/bilder/firma456/090_093_suesseversuchung.pdf


----------



## guifri (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Südnorwegen Hechtangeln*



HubbiHubbi schrieb:


> Catch und Release  ist nie "verantwortungsvoll mit der Kreatur umgehen". Hooligans wollen sich auch nur prügeln ein bischen Spaß haben und einen nicht umbringen.  Ein Kochtopfangler



prima vergleich...guter erster beitrag seit 2007!#d


----------



## AdamLatte (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Südnorwegen Hechtangeln*

hallo! 

ich schliesse mich diesem beitrag mal an, denn ich habe auch vor mit drei meiner kumpels nach norwegen zu fahren um die hechte und barsch auf die schuppen zu legen....
was fakt is, man sollte sich ordentlich mit wobblern eindecken.
da muss von tieflaufenden bis hin zu den oberflächenwobblern alles dabei sein. wir wollen so mitte ende mai vor ort sein, die laichzeit muss bis dahin normalerweise beendet sein.

gruss marcel


----------

